# Deviled eggs



## justin richards (Jul 21, 2017)

I am currently a newly promoted sous chef at my restaurant, we have a delicious kimchi deviled egg dish on our menu. Was interested if any of you chefs had another good recipe to possibly run as a special for deviled eggs


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Welcome to ChefTalk.

Here's my favorite.......
Boil the eggs as per usual. Peel, halve, and remove yolks. Make the yolk mixture with Wasabi, mayonnaise, salt, and whatever fresh herb you have around. I love fresh dill.
Take whites and dredge them in seasoned flour, egg wash, then Panko bread crumbs. Deep fat fry until golden brown. 
Now pipe or scoop the yolk mixture into the freshly fried whites....serve...


----------



## cousinsteve (Sep 28, 2016)

We served a smoked salmon deviled egg that was very popular. We hot smoked the salmon and reserved the oils that came out during and after smoking. We mixed a little of the oil with the yolks/mayo/diced salmon, piped into the whites and topped with some dill and diced capers. Delicious.


----------



## kimmit (Feb 28, 2013)

_


justin richards said:



I am currently a newly promoted sous chef at my restaurant, we have a delicious kimchi deviled egg dish on our menu. Was interested if any of you chefs had another good recipe to possibly run as a special for deviled eggs

Click to expand...

_Something I am going to try this weekend - it's a Jacques Pepin idea - Pan-crisped deviled eggs on french lettuces. Look like usual filling for eggs: musard/garlic/minced onion/flat leaf parsley/milk/mayo/vinegar. When the eggs are stuffed, cook the eggs gently in a hot skillet, stuffed side down, until crisp. Serve them on a bed of greens with a dressing of mustard, oil, milk, vinegar, left over egg stuffing. I love the sound of this!


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

kimmit said:


> Something I am going to try this weekend - it's a Jacques Pepin idea - Pan-crisped deviled eggs on french lettuces. Look like usual filling for eggs: musard/garlic/minced onion/flat leaf parsley/milk/mayo/vinegar. When the eggs are stuffed, cook the eggs gently in a hot skillet, stuffed side down, until crisp. Serve them on a bed of greens with a dressing of mustard, oil, milk, vinegar, left over egg stuffing. I love the sound of this!


He calls these Oeufs Jeannette, after his mother, who served them often. The recipe should be on line. It's excellent, but two caveats:
1. The garlic is effectively raw, so a light touch is necessary. It might be interesting with roasted garlic, though.
2. The things can stick like heck. You'll need your thinnest spatula if you're going to keep the pretty brown crust. I wonder if a quick zap under a salamander might work better, though you'd need to use a cold pan to keep the eggs from getting too warm.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

" The garlic is effectively raw, so a light touch is necessary. It might be interesting with roasted garlic, though."

Hmm. Could be something worth posting in this month's challenge.

mjb.


----------



## kimmit (Feb 28, 2013)

chrislehrer said:


> He calls these Oeufs Jeannette, after his mother, who served them often. The recipe should be on line. It's excellent, but two caveats:
> 1. The garlic is effectively raw, so a light touch is necessary. It might be interesting with roasted garlic, though.
> 2. The things can stick like heck. You'll need your thinnest spatula if you're going to keep the pretty brown crust. I wonder if a quick zap under a salamander might work better, though you'd need to use a cold pan to keep the eggs from getting too warm.


Do you think using a torch might work to crisp the eggs?


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Smoked devilled eggs?
Boil the eggs, cold smoke them and then continue as usual....

I haven't tried warm smoking (yet). Maybe a cool experiment when I find some time


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Cold smoked hard cooked eggs minced into corned beef hash might be really tasty.

mjb.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

kimmit said:


> Do you think using a torch might work to crisp the eggs?


I think they need the fat as well as the heat. He used a generous amount of oil and a non-stick pan in the episode I watched. They are on our to try list as well :smile:


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

butzy said:


> Smoked devilled eggs?
> Boil the eggs, cold smoke them and then continue as usual....
> 
> I haven't tried warm smoking (yet). Maybe a cool experiment when I find some time


Cold smoked may work, we've tried them "warmer than we meant to" smoked, and the whites were quite rubbery.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

teamfat said:


> " The garlic is effectively raw, so a light touch is necessary. It might be interesting with roasted garlic, though."
> 
> Hmm. Could be something worth posting in this month's challenge.
> 
> mjb.


Good idea!

(Holy Grail quote:
"Good idea, O Lord!"
"Course it's a good idea!")


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

fatcook said:


> I think they need the fat as well as the heat. He used a generous amount of oil and a non-stick pan in the episode I watched. They are on our to try list as well :smile:


You could try brushing them with good olive oil and broiling fast. The brown crust really does make the difference between "that's pretty good" and "wow." That and very good eggs and herbs, of course....


----------



## Shirlie Lynn (Sep 19, 2017)

chefross said:


> Welcome to ChefTalk.
> 
> Here's my favorite.......
> Boil the eggs as per usual. Peel, halve, and remove yolks. Make the yolk mixture with Wasabi, mayonnaise, salt, and whatever fresh herb you have around. I love fresh dill.
> ...


I can't even imagine but I will be trying tomorrow!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Adriana said:


> What do you think about colored deviled eggs?


Funny you should ask...
Attended a baby shower a couple of weeks ago and the egg yolk was colored green.
Disturbing IMO.

mimi


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

flipflopgirl said:


> Funny you should ask...
> Attended a baby shower a couple of weeks ago and the egg yolk was colored green.
> Disturbing IMO.
> 
> mimi


Ick. That really is creepy.


----------

